# Regulador 7805 en paralelo para mas corriente



## jaimepsantos (Jul 15, 2011)

Saludos foro!

Bueno mi duda es si puedo poner reguladores 7805 en paralelo, si los tres pines en común tengo pensado un consumo de 4A sacandolos de una bateria de carro de 12V, se que un regulador 7805 nos da 1A maximo bien disipado, igual tenia pensado poner 8 reguladores en paralelo para no tener que poner ventilador ni arriesgarlos, no se como vean esa idea es posible? bueno gracias por su atencion cualquier aporte sera bienvenido


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/LM78XX.pdf
Las *Typical Applications*

Como podrás ver en la hoja de datos no se conectan en paralelo para aumentar la corriente. Se usa transistores de potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 15, 2011)

Lo que podes poner en paralelo para tener mas corriente son los LM317, permiten jugar un poco más haciendo distintos arreglos, chusmeate el datasheet.
Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yo usaria transistores, es lo mas convenientes para
fuentes. Paralelo,,, no me convence mucho, ademas elaficionado
ya lo comprobo.

saludos!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jul 15, 2011)

Muchas gracias, creo que dejare de lado esa idea y tomare la de poner un transistor pero como me recomiendan ponerlo y que transistor BJT o MOSFET?

Gracias!

PD:
Ya vi el datasheet pero igual quisiera saber su experiencia y si es conveniente usar otra configuracion


----------



## Vitruvio (Jul 15, 2011)

Si se colocan en paralelo, es necesario colocar diodos en la salida de todos, pues de otra manera uno sobrecarga al otro, que trabaja mucho más.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Si se colocan en paralelo, es necesario colocar diodos en la salida de todos, pues de otra manera uno sobrecarga al otro, que trabaja mucho más.
> 
> Saludos



aca te djo algo,estos estan hechos con el 7815,vos adaptalos a los 7805



jaimepsantos dijo:


> Saludos foro!
> 
> Bueno mi duda es si puedo poner reguladores 7805 en paralelo, si los tres pines en común tengo pensado un consumo de 4A sacandolos de una bateria de carro de 12V, se que un regulador 7805 nos da 1A maximo bien disipado, igual tenia pensado poner 8 reguladores en paralelo para no tener que poner ventilador ni arriesgarlos, no se como vean esa idea es posible? bueno gracias por su atencion cualquier aporte sera bienvenido



Lo mejor es agregar TRANSISTORES DE POTENCIA,yo aconsejo para corrientes de hasta 3A el 2N3055 que soportan(segun datasheet)hasta 10A,pero siempre se suele usar la mitad,o sea 5A.
Para corrientes mayores a 5A yo aconsejo el transistor MJ802,que soporta 20A y suele usarse hasta 10A
http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...=159&ty=81&page=6&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:82


----------



## pepechip (Jul 15, 2011)

Puedes ponerlos en paralelo uniendo sus salidas mediante resistencias de 0,1 ohm para intentar que todos suministren la misma corriente.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Muchas gracias, creo que dejare de lado esa idea y tomare la de poner un transistor pero como me recomiendan ponerlo y que transistor BJT o MOSFET?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> ...



mira el MJ802 soporta hasta 10A,tambien podes poner BD245.Otra manera son 2 transistores TIP42.Tene en cuenta el lugar que tenes para hacer la fuente;los transistores con capsula TO-220 son mas chicos que los de capsula TO-03


----------



## Meta (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola:

Se suele usar el 2N3055. Lo de dado en clases de electrónica y muy bien, eso si, puedes usar un buen disipador y sin ventiladores.

Saludo.

PD: pepechip. Tu invento del transistor me lo encontré por ahí ya hecho, no sabía que existía y comercializaba.


----------



## Vitruvio (Jul 15, 2011)

Pepechip, con la configuración de resistencias, coloca un amperímetro en cada uno de los reguladores y verás que las corriente es desigual. Deben colocarse diodos.
De todas formas lo coincido con que lo mejor es una configuración con transistores.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Pepechip, con la configuración de resistencias, coloca un amperímetro en cada uno de los reguladores y verás que las corriente es desigual. Deben colocarse diodos.
> De todas formas lo coincido con que lo mejor es una configuración con transistores.
> 
> Saludos


saben una cosa,sea como sea,la idea es que el circuito sea lo mas simple posible,por lo cual me parece un desproposito poner 4 integrados y volverse loco,ya que solamente colocando un integrado y un transistor se soluciona,y ocupa menos lugar,aparte,¿el diodo no hace caer la tension?
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡SOLO TENE EN CUENTA QUE SI LE AGREGAS UN TRANSISTOR LA PROTECCION DEL 78XX SE DESACTIVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola.

Este circuito se puede modificar cambiando el transistor por uno de mayor potencia.



Ver el archivo adjunto 9757

Ver el archivo adjunto 21893



Para aumentar la corriente de primer cicuito, puedes poner otro transistor igual o cambiar el transistor por otro de más potencia. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> .....*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡SOLO TENE EN CUENTA QUE SI LE AGREGAS UN TRANSISTOR LA PROTECCION DEL 78XX SE DESACTIVA!!!!!!!!!!!!*!



Todo depende de como agregues el transistor booster, por ejemplo en el esquema que publico "@elaficionado" la protección del LM se puede hacer extensiva al transistor


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 16, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Todo depende de como agregues el transistor booster, por ejemplo en el esquema que publico "@elaficionado" la protección del LM se puede hacer extensiva al transistor


si fogonazo tenes razon,pero si solo le colocar un transistor y una resistencia SOLO PARA AUMENTAR LA CORRIENTE,la proteccion se desactiva,aparte si se aumenta la tension de salida del LM se desproteje tambien.Ahora estoy tratando de hacer uno con 7812 y un MJ802 y que el 7812 tenga solamente un consumo de 50mA


----------



## JoseOever (Sep 17, 2011)

Hoye, tienen razon de lo del Q, pero conseguir un 2N3055 no es facil, y bien, pues, es preferible tener proteccion a mas corriente, porque si lo desproteges a alta corriente, talvez te heches tu puente o tu Transformador(Dificil).

Yo habia pensado en lo mismo, para hacer una fuente de 12, 5 y Adj, pero ahora que veo solo usare los 78XX y al LM337 lo configurare con otros para que me entregue mas corriente.

Asi solo consumes lo que sopòrtan los 78XX y cuando necesites mas I acudes al LM

si estoy mal, corriganme por favor
GARCIAS


----------



## Meta (Sep 18, 2011)

Conseguir el 2N3055 donde vivo es muy común.


----------

